
13 UX design predictions for 2017 - gorachel007
https://medium.com/@ChaseBuckleyUX/the-future-is-near-13-design-predictions-for-2017-654761f12c45#.29dh97hmf
======
maxoliver
Profound and quite philosophical article! That’s right, “poor design teams
deliver the UX people ask for. Great ones deliver the UX that people need,”
but the worst design teams deliver the UX for the UX sake. It’s so popular now
and item 8 of your article only prove it. Hope design proselytism won’t make
it till 2017.

